# Cat Pee!!!



## Jacko_G (Jul 30, 2015)

Tips and sound advice required. I have a pair of ecco shoes that are 7 months old but absolutely honk like cat pee now! (not good) I drove to the course yesterday wearing them and I could smell them while wearing them. Yes its that bad. I got to the course yesterday and spent Â£70 on a "summer" pair of Adidas as I wasn't walking about stinking of cat pee! (I went to the locker room, took off my shoes, changed into spare socks and walked to the pro shop in my socks claiming I had forgotten my golf shoes.)

I am very close to binning a Â£200 pair of shoes which are in immaculate condition. 

I assume they've gone away wet however I'm pretty anal about my kit and quite sure that I've never left them damp or wet apart from being in the boot of the car to my house where I always take them into the house, clean and polish them. I air dry shoes as well, never on top of a heat source. 

Who can recommend a product or way of getting rid of this horrendous smell before these end up in a bin.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2015)

How about fitting new insoles? Usually the stench is just from that bit. Failing that, Google "smelly shoe cure" something about putting them in the freezer and other stuff.


----------



## turkish (Jul 30, 2015)

Suffering from same thing as I leave mine in the locker in the club- Baking soda and stuffing with newspaper seems to be the way to go

http://www.livestrong.com/article/23630-rid-shoe-odor/


----------



## Rooter (Jul 30, 2015)

http://www.catsofaustralia.com/urinestainremoval.htm


----------



## Bratty (Jul 30, 2015)

I take it you don't have a cat? Maybe it is actually cat pee! 

Have you contacted ecco and see what they say?


----------



## Dando (Jul 30, 2015)

try putting dry tea bags in them and leaving them for a week or so


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2015)

Johnson's baby powder is the way forward.

*Slime*.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2015)

Freeze (you need to kill the bacteria), baking soda. Definitely change the insoles. Mumsnet is a good one for this as I found when looking at a smelly trainer thread. My sons trainers were humming but were not that old. I did the freeze thing, then the baking soda. Neither worked for me, but do for others. I went down the insole route and that did the trick.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have 4 pairs of ecco shoes. 3 pairs are fine, one pair are as you describe. I have yet to find a cure. I use them for gardening now, and they live in the garage.


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 30, 2015)

mustard seeds. They soak up aromas apparently. Give it a go before you chuck 'em


----------



## drew83 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have had this with cheaper brand trainers & plimsole/converse style shoes.

I have always binned them as they are cheaper shoes. But from what I have heard other people say....once it starts there is no getting rid of the smell. You can mask it/remove it for a short period, but 1st wear & they will hum again. It is a certain type of material used (I have been told) that reacts with the bacteria etc in sweat. Some shoes can do it after 1 wear!

I would go back to ecco & see what they say.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 30, 2015)

Not sure if I fancy putting Yak leather gore lined shoes in my freezer. 

Binned the insoles, gave them a spay with a Scholl fresh step I bought and I also got some charcoal odour eater things in Asda as well. See how these work. Shoes are lying stinking in the garage. Certainly won't be going back in the boot of the car or the wardrobe. 

@ Murphthemog. Interesting thanks. I've never had "smelly" shoes before. However these are vile smelling. On the plus side the Adidas Tour X 360 are very comfortable straight out the box. Recommended.


----------



## the_coach (Jul 30, 2015)

spray with lysol disinfectant make sure the insides are completely dry then use some corn starch powder (baby)

the lysol kills most of the bacteria the corn starch suffocates any remaining
put some more corn starch in just before you head out to play


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 30, 2015)

Fill them with super absorbent cat litter and leave them overnight. Empty out the cat litter and the smell should be gone.


----------



## seteefeet (Jul 31, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Fill them with super absorbent cat litter and leave them overnight. Empty out the cat litter and the smell should be gone.
		
Click to expand...

Don't do this if you actually have a cat!


----------



## 13Aces (Jul 31, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 18, 2019)

Just for the record I still haven't ever had a pair of shoes as bad as these ever - they ended up in the bin.


----------



## IanM (Dec 18, 2019)

I didn't realise it was an old thread till I got to the possible spam that bumped it............. but it did make me laugh.

Reminded me of a caravan holiday we had when I was about 9 or 10.  I'd been fishing and left a damp keep-net under my bed.  48 hours later it was "abandon caravan!"    My mum still goes on at me about it!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Just for the record I still haven't ever had a pair of shoes as bad as these ever - they ended up in the bin.
		
Click to expand...

could have been worse, at least it wasn't Cat Sheerite


----------



## Andy (Dec 18, 2019)

Yer plates of meat are still rank 😁


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 18, 2019)

Andy said:



			Yer plates of meat are still rank 😁
		
Click to expand...


I bath them every morning and night in rose water and moisturise them in Coco butter! 

My feet are magnificent animals!


----------



## KenL (Dec 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Just for the record I still haven't ever had a pair of shoes as bad as these ever - they ended up in the bin.
		
Click to expand...

I think that Ecco shoes are totally overrated by some and absolutely not worth the price.  I had a pair of Goretex ones that were never comfortable and weren't waterproof.  I did get a full refund.  Also heard other stories of people chucking them because they stank.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 18, 2019)

KenL said:



			I think that Ecco shoes are totally overrated by some and absolutely not worth the price.  I had a pair of Goretex ones that were never comfortable and weren't waterproof.  I did get a full refund.  Also heard other stories of people chucking them because they stank.
		
Click to expand...

I won't ever buy another pair, had two.pairs and they're not for me either.


----------



## Roops (Dec 19, 2019)

I have two pairs of Ecco's that are like this. The newer ones are not as bad as the older ones. I always spray them will a "trainer tamer" spray after use and clean them well. Seems to be an Ecco "thing". Strangely mu summer eccos don't suffer from this it all. Still pretty poor for what is really a premium shoe. 

Pee has been used historically to tan leather, I am assuming they use some synthetic chemical now, and it's that, that is causing the whiff when combined with bacteria.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 20, 2019)

Roops said:



			I have two pairs of Ecco's that are like this. The newer ones are not as bad as the older ones. I always spray them will a "trainer tamer" spray after use and clean them well. Seems to be an Ecco "thing". Strangely mu summer eccos don't suffer from this it all. Still pretty poor for what is really a premium shoe.

Pee has been used historically to tan leather, I am assuming they use some synthetic chemical now, and it's that, that is causing the whiff when combined with bacteria.
		
Click to expand...

It’ll be an ammonia based compound.. the ammonia is the smelly element


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 20, 2019)

I binned mine after 6 months, never again.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 20, 2019)

funny enough its only my Biom soft spikes that smell, all the ones with spikes are fine..

I tend to leave the current whiffers at the club, when they do come home i spray RL body spey in them thats strong enough to kill any germs... luckily i get a RL pack ever Chritmas from one of the wife relatives so have a good supply as i would never spray in on me its stings like bugger


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2019)

_[Realise this is an old topic but I never saw it the first time.]_

This pretty much happens with all my football boots. I always take them out of the bag to air them when I get home (as I do with golf shoes) but eventually they will just stink regardless. I think the more padding and the more comfortable they are, that padding seems to soak up the sweat and take too long to dry out which is why you get that nasty damp smell. I have a spray, no idea who makes it as we just grabbed it from a supermarket, but I figure it's similar to that stuff the use on the bowling alley shoes. I spray absolutely loads of it in, and it lessens the smell by maybe 20%. That's the best I've got. 

A few years back I put a pair of trainers in the washing machine for this, but I left the drying cycle on, and when I took them out they were spotless, smelled fresh as a daisy, and the soles had melted off the bottom. I tried to superglue them back on but found it impossible to line up right so they were ruined.


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 21, 2019)

I have two pairs of Ecco shoes, one spiked and one spikeless, and neither have ever smelt bad.  Sounds like I’ve been fortunate.  I really like them because they do an extra wide fit.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 21, 2019)

Canary Kid said:



			I have two pairs of Ecco shoes, one spiked and one spikeless, and neither have ever smelt bad.  Sounds like I’ve been fortunate.  I really like them because they do an extra wide fit.
		
Click to expand...

I've also got two pairs, they are the most comfortable shoes I've worn, but both stink. I put bicarbonate of soda in them, seems to help a bit.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 22, 2019)

Clean them 

Let them dry 

Stick in a bag in the freezer for a few days (kills all the bacteria that causes the smell) let them thaw inside 

Should get rid of the smell 

Got a pair that hummed a bit after so I repeated it seem fine now. I always dry them with cedar blocks in to help get rid of smells


----------



## HamiltonGuy (Dec 22, 2019)

@Orikoru shin pads were worse than any boots! When my golf shoes get a bit whiffy I stick them in the machine machine if they survive great and they smell good. If they don’t they were getting binned anyway


----------



## Jigger (Dec 22, 2019)

My mate had the same but he was convinced it was the actual Yak leather than bacteria from sweaty feet. Not sure how you’d fix that.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Clean them 

Let them dry 

Stick in a bag in the freezer for a few days (kills all the bacteria that causes the smell) let them thaw inside 

Should get rid of the smell 

Got a pair that hummed a bit after so I repeated it seem fine now. I always dry them with cedar blocks in to help get rid of smells
		
Click to expand...

Blimey
After reading this thread I would never buy Ecco shoes.
The lengths some of you are going to is incredible.
I'm sticking with my FJ's


----------



## Jigger (Dec 22, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Blimey
After reading this thread I would never buy Ecco shoes.
The lengths some of you are going to is incredible.
I'm sticking with my FJ's
		
Click to expand...

I’ve tried loads of brands and I always go back to FJ. I love my Pro SLs


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 23, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Blimey
After reading this thread I would never buy Ecco shoes.
The lengths some of you are going to is incredible.
I'm sticking with my FJ's
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with the brand of shoe, nor what beast the leather came from!
Much more to do with the person wearing them and/or the treatment/conditions used.

I have both Eccos and FJs and have (mis)treated them equally badly. None of them have 'honked' even after what could be considered 'severe misuse'!


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 23, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Nothing to do with the brand of shoe, nor what beast the leather came from!
Much more to do with the person wearing them and/or the treatment/conditions used.

I have both Eccos and FJs and have (mis)treated them equally badly. None of them have 'honked' even after what could be considered 'severe misuse'!
		
Click to expand...

Absolute codswallop. 

I've never had a pair of "smelly" or more to the point vile smelling golf shoes in my life, I never had a pair prior to buying Ecco and I've never had a pair since.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 23, 2019)

Actually I remember when I first started playing golf I had a pair of Stylo Barratts rubber shoes which were worn all the time, for those of you that remember these and their construction you will know these were a rubber shoe!!!

They never stunk like Ecco either and these were a non breathable rubber waterproof shoe!!!!


----------



## Crow (Dec 23, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Actually I remember when I first started playing golf I had a pair of Stylo Barratts rubber shoes which were worn all the time, for those of you that remember these and their construction you will know these were a rubber shoe!!!

They never stunk like Ecco either and these were a non breathable rubber waterproof shoe!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I had a pair of those, fully waterproof too.
You see them occasionally on ebay so they were obviously built to last!
(But I wouldn't say that they were collectible, rare or antique)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stylo-Ma...522303?hash=item2cff9518bf:g:UWAAAOSwZy1dsdyI


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 23, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			...
I've never had a pair of "smelly" or more to the point vile smelling golf shoes in my life, I never had a pair prior to buying Ecco and I've never had a pair since.
		
Click to expand...

The above may, or may not, be down to the brand. I was only stating my observations - from over a dozen pairs of each brand over the years!

So this comment



Jacko_G said:



			Absolute codswallop.
...
		
Click to expand...

Is simply wrong!

Kindly don't, effectively, call me a liar again!


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 23, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			The above may, or may not, be down to the brand. I was only stating my observations - from over a dozen pairs of each brand over the years!

So this comment


Is simply wrong!

Kindly don't, effectively, call me a liar again!
		
Click to expand...


You make a sweeping statement "accusing" others of not looking after their shoes without knowing any facts and then take the huff when you're called out on it?

So yes once again you are talking absolute codswallop.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 23, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			You make a sweeping statement "accusing" others of not looking after their shoes without knowing any facts and then take the huff when you're called out on it?

So yes once again you are talking absolute codswallop.
		
Click to expand...

Utter twaddle!


----------



## casuk (Dec 23, 2019)

My nike vapors stink of cat pee, iv actually had the same issues with air max in the past but not in a long time, out of all my golf shoes they all smell fine except the vapors, I haven't worn them in a while and the smell has reduced quite a bit, I might stick them in the freezer for a couple of days and see if that helps,


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 23, 2019)

Just a thought.
It may not be you, or the shoes.
Could it be be a chemical reaction from something that the green keepers are using ?


----------

